# Herbie Castration Tomorrow



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm so nervous I know I'm doing the right thing but he's never been away from me that long, I just can't help but worry :'(


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He will be fine, a drowsy sleepy poo, but plenty of cuddles will make him better x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I remember the feeling well, it will all be fine and done and dusted faster than you think. Retail therapy for you while he's in the vets may help  I bought a lovely wolf skin throw so we could all cuddle up on the floor together while Poppy wasn't allowed to be jumping onto the settee


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't worry he'll be ok. Just enjoy a day of shopping and then lots of cuddle time when he comes home.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - honestly he'll be fine and very soon he'll be bouncing around just like he always has.
Hope today goes well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope it is all going well, kep us posted please.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big cuddles for tomorrow Herbie, Murphy is at the vets having his done as we speak, I'm counting down the minutes until I can ring them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've just realised Herbie's op is today!! Thinking about you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck Murphy and Herbie!!!


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

*Thanks*








Herbie is back, it's a bit bruised we bought a baby grow from Primark preferred that idea to the 'cone of shame'. He is currently lying in his crate and very dozey, finding it hard to stop him from jumping up as he's very excitable going back in 3 days (Friday) 

Thanks everyone for your wishes


----------

